# Sword fishing techniques?



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys and gals,

Team "Reel Gooder" is looking to expand it's knowledge:doh. We have never tried swordfishing and are very interested in trying it his year. We have a general idea what to do, but need some advice.

1) What type of bait and rigging

2) What sort of depths should we focus on?

3) What methods (Drifting, anchoring or slow trolling)

4) What time of the year is best and what water temp?

I have read alot on the subject and it seems that Large rigged squid w/ Chem lights seems to be the favorite but that is as much as I know. Thanks ahead of time for any help


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Glory-scroll down under this same forum and you will see that I wrote a pretty detailed article on swordfishing just a few weeks ago. Here is the link...near about everything you will ever need to know.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic74445-26-1.aspx


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks bro, appreciate the help:letsdrink


----------

